# Man eases dogs pain in water



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw this story on the news and it made me cry. Man Swims With His Arthritic Dog To Ease Pain - Denver News Story - KMGH Denver


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I read about this and saw this photo a few days ago, and I thought it was one of the most touching man/dog pictures I'd ever seen. This dog is totally trusting and relaxed in his owners arms. It is an absolutely stunning capture of the relationship between them, in my opinion.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Jo_in_TX said:


> I read about this and saw this photo a few days ago, and I thought it was one of the most touching man/dog pictures I'd ever seen. This dog is totally trusting and relaxed in his owners arms. It is an absolutely stunning capture of the relationship between them, in my opinion.


I totally agree... that picture is pure evidence of that dog's love and absolute trust in his owner. Beautiful... it touches the soul.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

One man, one dog, one Facebook photo that has touched thousands of hearts - TwinCities.com

The photographer talks about taking the photo in this article. 

"This (is) 19-year-old (Schoep) being cradled in his father's arms last night in Lake Superior. (Schoep) falls asleep every night when he is carried into the lake. The buoyancy of the water soothes his arthritic bones. Lake Superior is very warm right now, so the temp of the water is perfect. I was so happy I got to capture this moment for John. By the way, John rescued Shoep as an 8 month old puppy, and he's been by his side through many adventures ."


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is the video that I saw on the news. Meet the Bayfield man and dog behind viral photo | kare11.com Just made me cry.


----------



## quality_sound (Aug 13, 2012)

I posted that on my page, probably the day it was out and the response I got was overwheling to say the least. Touching doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i saw this online as well, but i hadn't seen the video yet. what a sweet man and a sweet dog. that is a truly special bond...it's beautiful.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The photographer has had such an overwhelming response that she's selling copies of the photo- the proceeds are going to Scheop's laser treatments to help ease the pain. You can find it on her facebook page


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw this story on the morning news this morning (Denver station). It totally made me cry, it was so heartfelt. I'm tearing up just thinking about it!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

It is a touching photo/story, but I can't help but think 
that there's problems with it.

If this dog is 19, then chances are he's had arthritis
for a few years at least now, and this guy says the
dog has problems sleeping because he's in pain? Not
enough quality vet care to me. I wouldn't keep a 
dog in that much continuous long-term pain.

And that lake isn't going to be that warm for too many
more weeks. It's debatable whether it is in fact warm
enough. Approx. 30 degrees less than that dog's body
temp? It might be more the dog is exhausted from making
the trek TO the water. No doubt he gets some relief from
the buoyancy of the water, but is that enough?


----------



## KOAandOBI (Aug 10, 2012)

This story literally made me cry...while I was at work reading it! I live in Michigan and Lake Superior is our coldest lake (all of the Great Lakes are freezing!), so for that man to sit in that cold water for hours to ease his dogs pain just shows how much he cares for that dog. I wish every animal owner had the same mind set this guy has...


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Very touching


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

The photo alone was enough to choke me up...lol


----------



## Nikolai553 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sometimes a bond is very strong, the video was depressing and cold for me. I hope his passing will go peacefully. :rip:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Such a lucky dog, to have this kind of devotion from its owner. Extraordinary.


----------

